
Solving the Roofing Problem for Rural India - ph0rque
http://www.300house.com/blog/2013/09/solving-the-roofing-problem-for-rural-india.html
======
BetaCygni
> inadequate options of corrugated metal and ...

Isn't corrugated metal awesome for 3rd world shacks? Drill some holes, attach
with screws and seal holes. It's strong, watertight and can go a long time
without maintenance.

